# Family Picture



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Now that's one gorgeous looking family


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh they are beautiful!!! So good to have caught them all together.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That's a great photo!  I like the pattern on the ladder, white 'tiels diagonal and yellow 'tiels
diagonal!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sophia said:


> That's a great photo!  I like the pattern on the ladder, white 'tiels diagonal and yellow 'tiels
> diagonal!




Haha i never even noticed that  



Thank you all .


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww, how adorable are they!!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You .


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute family photo  They are all gorgeous.


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

What a shot, they all look so beautiful. Dad looks proud as a peacock.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

thank you :d


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

A little group of pearls.  

That's a very cute family photo.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You .


----------



## Ozzy (Jun 26, 2008)

wow great pic!  are they all tame?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ozzy said:


> wow great pic!  are they all tame?



The parent's aren't but we can handle the babies, but they're not 100% tame but they will be before long


----------



## Ozzy (Jun 26, 2008)

perhaps a really silly question but is it possible to have a whole bunch of tiels that are tame? as tame as one on its own?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ozzy said:


> perhaps a really silly question but is it possible to have a whole bunch of tiels that are tame? as tame as one on its own?



I'd say yes, as long as each one got quality time with the family(or person) I don't see why not. 

Theres a few members on here with more then one tiel and theirs are tame.


----------



## Ozzy (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks  cus i am really hooked on tiels 
i will wait a good while until i get a second one, but i would love to expand it here and make sure they all get enough attention and people time.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

your welcome.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

What a gorgeous family!! And to get sucha nice shot with all of them together.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Ozzy said:


> perhaps a really silly question but is it possible to have a whole bunch of tiels that are tame? as tame as one on its own?


I have 4 of them and all are tame, they do have there days where they can be snippy especially Ollie but its breeding season, two of mine prefer to be with each other but when there out all 4 will come to me at some point and want to sit with there favourite human  out of my 4 all hand raised only one does not like to be touched its funny he will fly over sit on my shoulder get real close to my face and look at me but I am not allowed to touch him  he does not like scratches but he steps up no problem when I ask him to he just does not like his head touched.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They have some weird moments!  Sitting on your shoulder and being all loving but not letting you touch him, is a good example of a moment!  Is there no way you can train him to like you hands Laura ??


----------



## Nutmeg (Jul 5, 2008)

Your tiels arel lovely


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You .


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Sophia said:


> They have some weird moments!  Sitting on your shoulder and being all loving but not letting you touch him, is a good example of a moment!  Is there no way you can train him to like you hands Laura ??


I don't know if its the hands Sophia that he doesn't like or its being touched he doesn't like, he is fine as far as stepping up, he has never tried to bite me from day one when I get him to step up he is good that way all I have to do is put my finger out and he jumps on but if you go to touch his head he doesn't bite he just beaks you  and runs away


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Maybe he just isn't one for touching!  But at least he doesn't bite and only beaks you, and then just runs away ! :lol:


----------

